# Buying my '95 240SX



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm suppose to be checking out this '95 240SX, and I was wondering about a few questions... 1.) Difference between models? 2.) Problems that 240's get a lot, so that I can look for when checking it out? 3.) What are the top 10 things I should do to modify a 240SX.


----------

